# Free Music Theory Classes



## David Enos (Jul 13, 2020)

Hopefully this is useful. I am offering FREE lessons in conventional music theory. Finished five episodes on the physics of music and musical acoustics and this is the third lesson on conventional theory. My hope on these beginning episodes is that even experienced musicians can pull one or two things from them that they did not know. Featured music in this episode is from the "Trumpet Evolution" album by my good friend Arturo Sandoval! Hope you enjoy them 😊


----------



## Markrs (Jul 14, 2020)

David Enos said:


> Hopefully this is useful. I am offering FREE lessons in conventional music theory. Finished five episodes on the physics of music and musical acoustics and this is the third lesson on conventional theory. My hope on these beginning episodes is that even experienced musicians can pull one or two things from them that they did not know. Featured music in this episode is from the "Trumpet Evolution" album by my good friend Arturo Sandoval! Hope you enjoy them 😊



Thanks for this David. I am working my way through the ones you have up alongside other theory tutorials to help reinforce the knowledge


----------



## David Enos (Jul 14, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Thanks for this David. I am working my way through the ones you have up alongside other theory tutorials to help reinforce the knowledge



You are very welcome my friend!


----------



## Yogevs (Jul 15, 2020)

Subscribed


----------



## David Enos (Jul 15, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Subscribed



Thank you!


----------

